# Mother aggressive toward female chick; Female chick aggressive to Father



## Zero_479

A few days ago, I seperated my blue chick Mia with weak legs (now fully healed) because the mother bullied her. She bullied her so much that I had no choice but to seperate the 6 week old chick. The mother would also not let near the food source until all others including herself would not fill up their tummies. Mia used to sit in a corner until everyone had their fill.
After I seperated Mia, mother and father both started to bully other kids, I suspect because they wanted the nest empty but the chicks felt more comfortable in the nest. So I put Mia back with the others and separated just the mother, part of the reason was also because I don't want her to breed. Now father does nothing to the chicks, before he was motivated by the mother to beat the kids. Now Mia, the blue chick, bullies the father time to time. And the mother is incredibly in a state of unrest. She desperately wants to go back to her flock. I know for a fact that the mother will want to show territorial dominance and will fight Mia, her own daughter. What should I do in this case? Mia is 6.5 weeks old so I don't want to leave her alone for now. And the youngest chick still depends on the father for food. The youngest isn't fully independent yet. I have 5 chicks in total, the oldest being Mia.


----------



## FaeryBee

*How old is the youngest chick? 
Have the other four chicks been fully weaned?

Remove the MOTHER from the cage and put her in a cage by herself. She should have been moved out as soon as the youngest chick was 3 1/2 weeks old.

All the chicks that are fully weaned should be put into a cage by THEMSELVES.

The only chick(s) that should be left in the cage with the Father at this point in time are any that are still being fed by the Father.

As soon as the youngest chick is weaned, REMOVE the nest box from the cage. 
You should not be breeding any of your budgies from here on out.

When all the chicks are fledged and weaned, then you should separate all the females into one cage and all the males into a different cage.
How many females are there in total and how many males?*


----------



## Zero_479

Hello everyone,
I seperated the mother budgie when the oldest chick was around 5 weeks old because she started bullying other chicks. 
My question is, how long should I seperate her? Am I supposed to never let the mother budgie meet her chicks again?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please read my response prior to your last post.*


----------



## Zero_479

The youngest chick is 1 month 2-5 days old. All are weaned. I didn't remove the female at 3.5 weeks old as I thought it would exhaust the father a lot as there were 5 chicks, and also because he was losing some weight as he was always on the run feeding the mother and the chicks. He is normal now. 
I removed the nest box when the youngest chick could seperate seeds without spending too much time on one seed. Right now the youngest does not depend on the parents anymore.
I have four Inos and one Pied. I only know that the Pied is a female as you confirmed that in some other thread of mine. I will make a new thread about the gender identification of the four Inos soon after I take good pictures.
When you say I should seperate the budgies by gender, do I include the parents too or just the chicks? And as you're suggesting me this, does this mean that siblings or parents can try to cross-breed?
I hope I provided all the information you requested.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, siblings will breed with one another as well as with their parents. That is why I'm recommending you separate the budgies by gender.
Once we know how many of each gender you have, then we can give you advice with regard to the size cages needed.

You'll have to see if the Mother can get along with the other females before putting her with them. If not, then keep her caged by herself for awhile longer.
The father should be housed with the male chicks.*


----------



## Zero_479

Hmmm, I can see why seperating by genders seem like a good option. Sure I will confirm the genders very soon. 
The uneasiness of the mother has stopped now, I think she has realized by now that her efforts to escape are futile. She just sits quitely now. All I have to now see is that whether she is fine being with all females.


----------

